# rage broadheads or g5 broadheads?



## outdoorsman3

use rage for tree stand and G5 for stalking. rage are better if it is windy because they are smaller diameter


----------



## bow hunter11

i use G5 for everything and they have aa good hole


----------



## outdoorkid1

I wouldn't use rage in my life.Your only shooting 55lbs with a 26.5" Dl. That wouldn't be enough K/E for a deer. Sure you might be able to kill one with it, but what happens when it doesn't open up?, what happens when the blades come out before you shoot? You won't find your deer and you wouldn't get good arrow flight. This won't happen with a fixed blade broadhead. even if I had 100 ft/lbs of K/E I wouldn't shoot them. Go with a g5 montec a fixed blade with a no fail system (unless the blades break off in the deer and even if the blades do brake off in the deer you will most likely be able to find them because there already in the deers vitals, but the blades can also brake on a rage broadhead or any other broadhead as well.) Go with a fixed blade broadhead or a g5 fixed blade broadhead like the g5 montec. Don't shoot any expandables, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

ive never had any problems with expandables but i would use rage unless your shooting hogs


----------



## logibear

ok i havent updated this in a while i shoot 29' drwa length and 66 lbs.


----------



## outdoorkid1

logibear said:


> ok i havent updated this in a while i shoot 29' drwa length and 66 lbs.


and what bow?


----------



## Nockhuntin88

How about neither! Shockwaves or Grim reapers or slick tricks!


----------



## pTac

I've used them both. Both are good blades but Rage has shown me better results. You'll like either though, but I personally stick with Rage.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfeman

did anybody else think the rages tips and blades where somewhat dull?


----------



## pTac

wolfeman said:


> did anybody else think the rages tips and blades where somewhat dull?


Mine were sharp

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## igorts

I use G5, T3 and Montecs, neither ever failed...


----------



## wolfeman

well i have also montec cs and those thing where shot into a brick wall and the only thing that shattered was the arrow the broadhead only had a view chips ouuta it not bent nothing!


----------



## Bryan Thacker

G5 montec 100 grain always,was a huge rage fan. Until last year shot 2 deer 1 doe & 1 buck perfectly broadside @ under 10 yrd s & tracked both for over 3 hour switched to G5 shot a buck @ 30 yrds he. Went 12 yrds.SOLD.G5 broadheads


----------



## arhoythunter

Rage all the way


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Ok, if your using rages that were made a couple years ago. Go ahead. But I have heard ever since that Rage started getting all the complaints about there broadheads being to sharp, and were flying straight through deer barely slowing down and, hitting other deer around, things like that. (NOW I THINK THATS GREAT OUT OF A BROAD HEAD IF YOU ARE HAVING EASY PASS THROUGHS) But from what I have heard, from people i know that use rages and people that sell rages, have said that rage has actually decreased there broadheads sharpness! Now this is just what I have heard from people since i do not use them. 

But use which ever you think you will like the most! Its all about what you want.


----------



## outdoorsman3

logibear said:


> ok i havent updated this in a while i shoot 29' drwa length and 66 lbs.


how are you a 29" draw?? Your not that much taller than me, or even taller than me? I guess I dont understand


----------



## outdoorsman3

I also think that reviews on them are pointless for rage. because there are always like 100 people that say they are amazing and they cut deer like crazy.. and then there are always those people that say they suck and they dont shoot good and blah blah blah, I would say stick to what you think. I own rage, but I might use my Magnus again this year just because I might not think I am ready. I say its your choice.


----------



## archerykid13

I shoot Slick Trick Mags, G5 T3's, Grim Reapers, NAP Blood Runners 2-blade, and Magnus Bullheads. Just shoot what you like. Try all of them and pick the best for YOU.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13

outdoorsman3 said:


> how are you a 29" draw?? Your not that much taller than me, or even taller than me? I guess I dont understand


I'm 6 ft tall and only shoot a 28" draw length.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3

archerykid13 said:


> I shoot Slick Trick Mags, G5 T3's, Grim Reapers, NAP Blood Runners 2-blade, and Magnus Bullheads. Just shoot what you like. Try all of them and pick the best for YOU.
> 
> Jake


ditto, I like my magnus, the worst part about them is I always cut myself even if I just graze it, wait.. thats a good thing.


----------



## outdoorsman3

archerykid13 said:


> I'm 6 ft tall and only shoot a 28" draw length.
> 
> Jake


yeah.. I am 5' 7


----------



## archerykid13

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah.. I am 5' 7


I meant that height doesn't always matter with DL. Because I should have like a 29.5 in DL. Not a 28in DL.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3

ohh yeah, but that is freakishly long arms for a 5'7 give or take a few to have a 29" dl.


----------



## Schpankme

:moviecorn:target:


----------



## Rory/MO

Depends on your setup.


----------



## arhoythunter

Dang I'm short apparently I'm only 5ft 6in


----------



## Ignition kid

g5, I dont like expandable broadheads, they reduce the amount of penetration and I know that from experience, and a fixed blade bh will penetrate much better and will leave just as good of a blood trail if you hit the animal where it should hit.


----------



## Jonny Boy

From the two I would choose g5 cause I hate mechanicals. There is always a chance for something to go wrong, and I am not willing to take that chance. If I were you though, I would take a look at some slick tricks though.....


----------



## outdoorsman3

you could kill a deer with any broad head on the market, as long as you hit it in the honey hole, it dont matter, my dad used a cabelas brand broad head, hit the deer right on, 50 yards dead, with a blood trail a blind guy could see.


----------



## Scout29

Rage.


----------



## N7709K

g5 or tricks all the way


----------



## archerykid13

Like I said. Just pick what you like to shoot. Try a few different ones. Definitely add tricks to your list though.

Jake


----------



## need-a-bow

Rage haters UNITE!


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

I like rage


----------



## need-a-bow

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> I like rage


NOOOO! JK Ive never shot either but Im not a fan of mechanicals or any expensive broadheads for that matter. I like Magnus and Zwickeys


----------



## xpig777




----------



## crbanta

hey if you have the money get some of each and put atleast one of each in your quiver and shoot whichevr one shot depending


----------



## arhoythunter

outdoorkid1 said:


> .Your only shooting 55lbs with a 26.5" Dl.


 that's crap to. Cause last year I was shooten a 26dl and only 50 lbs. And yet with regular rages I got a complete pass thru on a 90-95 pound doe. It broke the opposite shoulder. Btw I see no reason why rages wouldn't open unless whomever tyed it or super glued it.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arhoythunter said:


> that's crap to. Cause last year I was shooten a 26dl and only 50 lbs. And yet with regular rages I got a complete pass thru on a 90-95 pound doe. It broke the opposite shoulder. Btw I see no reason why rages wouldn't open unless whomever tyed it or super glued it.


I'm just saying that there is no chance that a blade will open on a fixed blade broadhead because there fixed in place. And What would happen if it didn't open up when you shot an animal? You may say that they won't open up, but there is still a chance that they will. What would happen if you drew back and the broadhead hit a branch? that could possibly open the blades on a the broadhead and if you were to shoot it, it could cause terrible arrow flight. You would most likely lose your deer, that wouldn't happen with a fixed broadhead because it is open all the time. An I highly doubt that you shot a deer with 26" dl and 50lbs with a 2" cut broadhead and actually hit the shoulder blade and got a pass through. I guess I could see it if the deer was only 90- 95lbs though. But If you actually hit the shoulder bone thats like 2" thick it would definitly stop the arrow.


----------



## outdoorkid1

And if you hit the shoulder blade, this is what it would look like. Didn't even get 2" of penitration. It just went through skin and hit the shoulder bone.


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> And if you hit the shoulder blade, this is what it would look like. Didn't even get 2" of penitration. It just went through skin and hit the shoulder bone.


yeah, I think the same, and gee thats an awful picture.. is that on your camera?


----------



## arhoythunter

I didn't hit the shoulder blade hit the shoulder. I think the person whom shot the deer in the pic must have shot it with a dw around 30 maybe 35 lbs. The 1st buck I shot with a bow was round 25 I shot it for 25 and I got atleast 6 inches of penitration.


----------



## arhoythunter

And that was 23dl and 40 lbs


----------



## archerykid13

It's alright guys. No need to argue about it.

Jake


----------



## N7709K

that pic, arrows smoked the joint in the shoulder.. no arrow will make it through that and some bullets wont either.

any mechanical can fail to open, it happen.. 

like jake said, just cool your jets and be civil


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah, I think the same, and gee thats an awful picture.. is that on your camera?


no! thank god no its not on my camera. I got it off another site.


----------



## outdoorsman3

alright good. it was probably some kid with a light pound bow just shot one..


----------



## outdoorkid1

I really doubt it was shot with a light pound bow. It could have been shot from a 70lb bow with 80lbs of K/E and still could have happend that way because that bone there is extremely tough.


----------



## Schpankme

*2010 Broadhead Challenge Plywood Destruction Test* Rage @ 4:30 mins
by 05sprcrw on Aug 18, 2010

In this test a 2010 New Breed Genetix Bow was used. It drew 66 lbs and was shooting a 513 grain arrow 256 fps on a 28.75" draw. I shot each head into a 5/8" thick piece of osb board . This should give you an idea of the durability expect out of a head. I know most heads will not ever shoot through wood in the woods but if it can make it through the wood it can make it through a deer shoulder blade. I have not altered the images in any way and will not interpret the findings for you. I have shot the footage and will let you decide how each one preformed.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Schpankme said:


> *2010 Broadhead Challenge Plywood Destruction Test*
> by 05sprcrw on Aug 18, 2010
> 
> In this test a 2010 New Breed Genetix Bow was used. It drew 66 lbs and was shooting a 513 grain arrow 256 fps on a 28.75" draw. I shot each head into a 5/8" thick piece of osb board . This should give you an idea of the durability expect out of a head. I know most heads will not ever shoot through wood in the woods but if it can make it through the wood it can make it through a deer shoulder blade. I have not altered the images in any way and will not interpret the findings for you. I have shot the footage and will let you decide how each one preformed.


Ok, but I will not be taking a shot at a deers shoulder blade anytime soon.


----------



## outdoorsman3

excellent test.


----------



## missionarchery

rage all the way.. you will NOT be dissapointed i promise you that!


----------



## Schpankme

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ok, but I will not be taking a shot at a deers shoulder blade anytime soon.


Ok but i don't ever hit bone .. no not me .. damn I'm good!


----------



## outdoorkid1

I shoot fixed blades because they are almost a no fail system. The only way I can think of them to fail would be if there not screwed into the arrow all the way which can also happen with mechanicals. With mechanicals there is a chance (it may be slight but there is still a chance) that the blades will open before the shot, will not open when it hits the animal, and poor penitration. This is why I shoot fixed blades because there isn't a chance of this happening with them.


----------



## Schpankme

outdoorkid1 said:


> I shoot fixed blades because they are almost a no fail system..


Agreed!


----------



## outdoorsman3

I might switch to shooting G5 Tekans or something, but I am going to at least try rage, cause I dont trust reviews, I trust field testing by MYSELF on a live deer.


----------



## Schpankme

outdoorsman3 said:


> I might switch to shooting G5 Tekans or something, but I am going to at least try rage, cause I dont trust reviews,
> 
> *I trust field testing by MYSELF on a live deer*.


That's what I do.


----------



## ttalla1

I Hate Rage! This video on broadheads is interesting. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc-srIw3na0


----------



## need-a-bow

People get that kind of penetration with 50# stickbows. Why not a compound


outdoorkid1 said:


> I'm just saying that there is no chance that a blade will open on a fixed blade broadhead because there fixed in place. And What would happen if it didn't open up when you shot an animal? You may say that they won't open up, but there is still a chance that they will. What would happen if you drew back and the broadhead hit a branch? that could possibly open the blades on a the broadhead and if you were to shoot it, it could cause terrible arrow flight. You would most likely lose your deer, that wouldn't happen with a fixed broadhead because it is open all the time. An I highly doubt that you shot a deer with 26" dl and 50lbs with a 2" cut broadhead and actually hit the shoulder blade and got a pass through. I guess I could see it if the deer was only 90- 95lbs though. But If you actually hit the shoulder bone thats like 2" thick it would definitly stop the arrow.


----------



## outdoorkid1

need-a-bow said:


> People get that kind of penetration with 50# stickbows. Why not a compound


lets not argue on this


----------



## N7709K

i agree, don't argue the point.. but i think he was just askign if a 50Lb trad bow can get the penetration needed why can't a compound? Its a good question, so don't take it wrong


----------



## archerykid13

Yeah guys. Just chill out. We're prolly not helping out the OP with all the bickering going on.

Jake


----------



## need-a-bow

I think theres no better way to know than to test yourself. A target test or a deer carcass will show you which you like most


----------



## psearcherdusty

my rage is amazing i shot my buck this year and he was about 40yrds and he heard my bow and turned sideways and i hit him pretty far back but the rage is what saved me if i would of been shooting a muzzy or a fixed broadhead i prolly wouldn't of found him but the only down side to the rage is they like to fall off the o ring if your trying to stalk but i love them i will never shoot anything else!


----------



## outdoorsman3

psearcherdusty said:


> my rage is amazing i shot my buck this year and he was about 40yrds and he heard my bow and turned sideways and i hit him pretty far back but the rage is what saved me if i would of been shooting a muzzy or a fixed broadhead i prolly wouldn't of found him but the only down side to the rage is they like to fall off the o ring if your trying to stalk but i love them i will never shoot anything else!


good review, I always carry a magnus buzz cut if I am going to stalk off the stand.


----------



## NYhunter24

rage! ive had pass through power with only shooting 55 pounds


----------



## kybowhunter90

ive tried the g5 broadheads and i wouldnt never ever put another one on the end my arrow again because they do not fly like they say they do and they dont get good penetration.. i would rather chase down a deer with a pocket knife than to use another g5 lol... RAGE ARE BEAST! you need to invest in a pack of them they are worth every penny! 

P.S. g5 price their stuff WAY to high for what they are worth


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

neither.... Slick Tricks


----------



## jaho

Go with a fixed blade broadhead. Even though some people have had good experiences with a rage you might not get the same results, but with a fixed blade there is no room for any sort of error.


----------



## flathead

Ttt


----------



## LittleBucker

personaly g5 but like outdoorsman3 said any broadhead on the market can kill a deer


----------



## AZwarts

outdoorkid1 said:


> I wouldn't use rage in my life.Your only shooting 55lbs with a 26.5" Dl. That wouldn't be enough K/E for a deer. Sure you might be able to kill one with it, but what happens when it doesn't open up?, what happens when the blades come out before you shoot? You won't find your deer and you wouldn't get good arrow flight. This won't happen with a fixed blade broadhead. even if I had 100 ft/lbs of K/E I wouldn't shoot them. Go with a g5 montec a fixed blade with a no fail system (unless the blades break off in the deer and even if the blades do brake off in the deer you will most likely be able to find them because there already in the deers vitals, but the blades can also brake on a rage broadhead or any other broadhead as well.) Go with a fixed blade broadhead or a g5 fixed blade broadhead like the g5 montec. Don't shoot any expandables, but thats just my opinion.


Exactly. Personally I think it would be extremly stupid to try and shoot an expandable out of that set up. One it isnt very fast and two it has no where near the amount of k/e you would need.


----------



## outdoorsman3

AZwarts said:


> Exactly. Personally I think it would be extremly stupid to try and shoot an expandable out of that set up. One it isnt very fast and two it has no where near the amount of k/e you would need.


he shoots about a 28" 60 now, so that is plenty


----------



## isaacdahl

I'd go with a fixed blade g5 personally. Don't really see the point of using mechanicals besides not wanting to tune your bow. Why risk it? Mechanicals in my book, aren't cracked up to what people make them. To much can go wrong.


----------



## outdoorsman3

in the future when I run out of rage, or I just wont use them, I am gonna try Bloodrunners, they look pretty mean, and if they dont open up on some accident, they will still do some damage because the blades are always external with a 1" cut.


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> in the future when I run out of rage, or I just wont use them, I am gonna try Bloodrunners, they look pretty mean, and if they dont open up on some accident, they will still do some damage because the blades are always external with a 1" cut.


Those broadheads are good for that reason, But it can rob some of your penitration from opening up. Doubt that you'll have a problem though with your set-up.


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> Those broadheads are good for that reason, But it can rob some of your penitration from opening up. Doubt that you'll have a problem though with your set-up.


yeah, and when I shoot those I will have my new setup in 2 years, which will be 65 and 29 ish. should I get 3 or 2 blade? 2 would get better penetration.. but im not sure


----------



## outdoorkid1

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah, and when I shoot those I will have my new setup in 2 years, which will be 65 and 29 ish. should I get 3 or 2 blade? 2 would get better penetration.. but im not sure


I would definitly go with the 3 blade because I have no doubt that you couldn't get a passthrough with either.


----------



## outdoorsman3

outdoorkid1 said:


> I would definitly go with the 3 blade because I have no doubt that you couldn't get a passthrough with either.


trueee. I like NAP also, they are a good supporter of a good company "bowhunting.com"


----------



## AZwarts

it is all about the way the arrow is tuned. my buddy shoots f-15 fixed blades out to 110 yards and still slices vanes.


----------



## Hunter9837

I like muzzy or nap bloodrunners


----------



## DannyBoy_24

I have never had a problem with rages. Il never shoot anything but Rage. The hole you get is incredible and it doesnt matter what the poundage you shoot it because my lil brother shoots rage and if you hit em where your suposed to they work everytime. They also fly muchhhhh better then fixblades.


----------



## DannyBoy_24

I shoot 2blades because of the bigger holes but my best friend shoots 3blades cause of the cutting surface but in my eyes they are both Grreat broadheads. Id get them this year if i were you actually


----------



## DannyBoy_24

Im 5'7 too and i only have like a 26DL. Dl is all about arm span not hieght


----------

